# Is trucking a career?



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

Uber is getting bad, and my other job doesn't pay enough. I like driving and visiting new places. Does trucking pay OK? Can it be a career, or at least a career for the next 5 years? I have a good driving record and Should I become a truck driver? If yes, then kindly show me the steps to becone a truck driver.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

I drove truck 9 years. This topic was discussed in detail on this thread to another member who asked.

Here you go :biggrin:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/trucking-school.314335/


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> I drove truck 9 years. This topic was discussed in detail on this thread to another member who asked.
> 
> Here you go :biggrin:
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/trucking-school.314335/


Thank you. I will read all that tonight. Please tell me something for now. Can a truck driver earn $50,000 a year after taxes? And who pays for the food and stay while trucking?


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> Can a truck driver earn $50,000 a year after taxes?


Probably not at first.



Virginia is for lovers said:


> And who pays for the food and stay while trucking?


Buy your own food and sleep in the truck.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

I read that page. One guy said $50,000-$80,000 a year for 40+ weeks of driving. That's not worse than Uber. Awesome!!!!


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> Thank you. I will read all that tonight. Please tell me something for now. Can a truck driver earn $50,000 a year after taxes? And who pays for the food and stay while trucking?


Yes truck local truck drivers make around 55K to 75K. Long haul is a dying breed. You will make the least on long haul because most companies are shipping Intermodal or Dedicated freight.










The most I've known truckers to make, are the Auto Haulers who 125K a year. (This is not including truckers who work for private companies like Boeing.)










I obtained my CDL from a DOT accredited truck driving school. ($6,200.) I started out long haul for a year, but that was 2009. There was more long haul then. The trucker pays for his own expenses. They can either write it off, (Owner Ops) or companies offer their drivers Per Diem.










*Per diem*_ is a daily allowance you give employees to cover travel-related business expenses. *Per diem* means "for each day." You give employees a fixed amount of money to cover daily living expenses, including lodging, meals, and incidental expenses.Oct 23, 2017_










I drove every US continental state, the Ice Roads of Canada, but the years of my trucking career I drove local international for JB Hunt. I was in the higher end of that 55K to 75K pay grade when I left.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> Yes truck local truck drivers make around 55K to 75K. Long haul is a dying breed. You will make the least on long haul because most companies are shipping Intermodal or Dedicated freight.
> 
> View attachment 394495
> 
> ...


Thank you. You are helpful ❤&#128536;
But why did you leave trucking? It sounds like a fun job. Paid road trips. I like that. Like getting paid for flying an airplane. Hey wow, I got another idea. Pilot job. I will also ask that question.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Try to find someone on the inside. Trucking companies are starting to go under. Best to have the 411 on the best ones. If you're going to go through all that, job security should be top priority. 

I almost got a job with Swift, but for health reasons, it fell though.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> Thank you. You are helpful ❤&#128536;
> But why did you leave trucking? It sounds like a fun job. Paid road trips. I like that. Like getting paid for flying an airplane. Hey wow, I got another idea. Pilot job. I will also ask that question.


I left because I developed asthma. When you go to a DC, (Distribution Center) like Walmart or Kroger, they are massive. You will be sitting in your truck for 4 to 7 hours as they live unload. You will also be sitting next to 300 other trucks. If its hot, or cold, all those trucks will be idling their engines for the AC or heat. Same goes for truck stops like TA, Pilot and Loves. Likewise at small shippers, the ports and rails, you will still be around large amounts of idling trucks.

I developed pneumonia several times in 3 years. The last two times was nearly fatal. I had to get out, plus, we are facing trucking regulations that were never in place the better part of my trucking career.

Since I've been away from trucking 3 years now I no longer have asthma and haven't even had a cold, let alone flu nor pneumonia.

The trucking still calls to me. I see them on the road and feel a longing. I'm probably going to get back into it part time in the summer. One or two days on a weekend on a Saturday for a local hauler. I know I can never go back into it full time or even for very long, but I miss feeling all that power beneath me, the shifting of those 10 plus gears, the comradery among truckers...

I'll alway keep my license, my clearances from Homeland Security and TSA, and my endorsements. I worked hard for those, it's not something I'll let go as long as I can still pass the tests and the DOT physicals.



Uberdriver2710 said:


> Try to find someone on the inside. Trucking companies are starting to go under. Best to have the 411 on the best ones. If you're going to go through all that, job security should be top priority.
> 
> I almost got a job with Swift, but for health reasons, it fell though.


I got the hook up with JB Hunt....:whistling:


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

Car shippers charge a ton. These guys charged my friend $1,200. DC to LA. But they scratched his BMW and lost the $1,200 and plus more 😂


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Plus I've heard the homosexual sex 
at the truck stops is even better 
than in mental institutions !!!!!
So ya got that is kinda fringe benefit too
Dont expect many cute women idt
You should start another thread
What should I do instead of Uber maybe
If you are depressed might not be a good idea though. Theres a lot of jokers and very demented individuals around this site unfortunately...


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

It's true that there are some gay truckers, and the fact that your workplace is also your home, there's more opportunity yes, but dont take everything you see at a truck stop at face value:


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Plus I've heard the homosexual sex
> at the truck stops is even better
> than in mental institutions !!!!!
> So ya got that is kinda fringe benefit too
> ...


Oh no, I like girls only &#128584;


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> Oh no, I like girls only &#128584;


Most the truckers I encountered out there were males with wives and girlfriends at home. Kids too. Family men. Many of the female truckers I encountered were gay yes, but they often had their partners with them on the road. No need to put duct tape over your belt @Virginia is for lovers. I'm 5' 3" (almost) and small build. If I can walk through a truck stop so can you. :thumbup:


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> Most the truckers I encountered out there were males with wives and girlfriends at home. Kids too. Family men. Many of the female truckers I encountered were gay yes, but they often had their partners with them on the road. No need to put duct tape over your belt @Virginia is for lovers. I'm 5' 3" (almost) and small build. If I can walk through a truck stop so can you. :thumbup:


 Are you single? &#128584;


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Trucker? Pilot? Good to keep your options open, I guess... :biggrin: 

Buddy of mine owns a couple of auto transport trucks and it ain’t for the faint of heart. Yeah, you’ll make pretty good coin, at least some of the time. However, you gotta remember that you’ll be strapping those cars yourself, regardless of the weather: rain, shine, snow, sleet, freezing cold, hot as hell etc. etc.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

TomTheAnt said:


> Trucker? Pilot? Good to keep your options open, I guess... :biggrin:
> 
> Buddy of mine owns a couple of auto transport trucks and it ain't for the faint of heart. Yeah, you'll make pretty good coin, at least some of the time. However, you gotta remember that you'll be strapping those cars yourself, regardless of the weather: rain, shine, snow, sleet, freezing cold, hot as hell etc. etc.


And you better come in legal on every axle in the weigh station, even if it means moving that SUV in back of 3 cars and a pickup truck, and unfortunately the SUV gets unloaded at the first stop. &#128542;

Next on the "Fun While Trucking" ....Flatbeds. Tarp those loads and if a weigh station cop can get his hand behind any of those cargo straps, at their secure point's, that's a fined violation per strap.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> And you better come in legal on every axle in the weigh station, even if it means moving that SUV in back of 3 cars and a pickup truck, and unfortunately the SUV gets unloaded at the first stop. &#128542;


Hell yeah! It's not just the loading and strapping, the load balancing also sucks big time monkey balls. No pun intended, @Rakos. :whistling:


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> And you better come in legal on every axle in the weigh station, even if it means moving that SUV in back of 3 cars and a pickup truck, and unfortunately the SUV gets unloaded at the first stop. &#128542;
> 
> Next on the "Fun While Trucking" ....Flatbeds. Tarp those loads and if a weigh station cop can get his hand behind any of those cargo straps, at their secure point's, that's a fined violation per strap.
> 
> ...


So no wonder that guy scratched friend's BMW. Company must have lectured him after that incident. Insurance paid for the damage but still.



TomTheAnt said:


> Trucker? Pilot? Good to keep your options open, I guess... :biggrin:
> 
> Buddy of mine owns a couple of auto transport trucks and it ain't for the faint of heart. Yeah, you'll make pretty good coin, at least some of the time. However, you gotta remember that you'll be strapping those cars yourself, regardless of the weather: rain, shine, snow, sleet, freezing cold, hot as hell etc. etc.


Gotta find another source of income. Uber is getting bad. Today was tough.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> So no wonder that guy scratched friend's BMW. Company must have lectured him after that incident. Insurance paid for the damage but still.


Not really. Auto Haulers haul brand new cars from manufacturers to dealerships. They better not show up at Mercedes with an "Oops!" This trucker scratched your friend's BMW because he was an Owner Op, he was in between runs, and he brokered some side money. Less care involved with used and privately owned vehicles.



Virginia is for lovers said:


> Gotta find another source of income. Uber is getting bad. Today was tough.
> 
> View attachment 394558
> View attachment 394558


Why were you out today? Don't you think you should be ready for a 14 hour profitable day on New Year's day somewhere in the vicinity of Richmond International Airport? :whistling:


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> Not really. Auto Haulers haul brand new cars from manufacturers to dealerships. They better not show up at Mercedes with an "Oops!" This trucker scratched your friend's BMW because he was an Owner Op, he was in between runs, and he brokered some side money. Less care involved with used and privately owned vehicles.
> 
> 
> Why were you out today? Don't you think you should be ready for a 14 hour profitable day on New Year's day somewhere in the vicinity of Richmond International Airport? :whistling:


I am going to DC for NYE &#128584; Will drive 2 PM - 4 AM &#128584;&#128584; Will kill my car &#128584;&#128584;&#128584;. Life sucks &#128584;&#128584;&#128584;&#128584;


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> I am going to DC for NYE &#128584; Will drive 2 PM - 4 AM &#128584;&#128584; Will kill my car &#128584;&#128584;&#128584;. Life sucks &#128584;&#128584;&#128584;&#128584;


That fine, just make sure New Year's Day you are back in Virginia near that airport, unless you have access to pick up at Reagan International.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> That fine, just make sure New Year's Day you are back in Virginia near that airport, unless you have access to pick up at Reagan International.


My account is DC, so technically I am a DC driver working in Richmond. I see DC promotions in my account all the time but I cannot get them here. DC drivers can work in 3 States


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> Thank you. You are helpful ❤&#128536;
> But why did you leave trucking? It sounds like a fun job. Paid road trips. I like that. Like getting paid for flying an airplane. Hey wow, I got another idea. Pilot job. I will also ask that question.


She's wonderful, going way out of her way....does this often, helping others on this site.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

Yes she is &#128536;
Airport is getting busy. And I have to pee &#128584; Gotta pee with the filter on &#128584;&#128584;


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

I've had several truck drivers. They love the pay for long haul but it screws with family. They have volunteered that if they only did local their income would drop to around $50k. Futher, Nazi California AB 5 BS will affect some of these truckers.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

MasterAbsher said:


> I've had several truck drivers. They love the pay for long haul but it screws with family. They have volunteered that if they only did local their income would drop to around $50k. Futher, Nazi California AB 5 BS will affect some of these truckers.


No local. I want DC to Anchourage trips. Want to see the country.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

MasterAbsher said:


> I've had several truck drivers. They love the pay for long haul but it screws with family. They have volunteered that if they only did local their income would drop to around $50k. Futher, *Nazi* California AB 5 BS will affect some of these truckers.


Overwrought and poorly designed labor laws with unintended consequences are not the second coming of the Third Reich. From someone who is against AB5 and hopes it doesn't spread to other states.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> She's wonderful, going way out of her way....does this often, helping others on this site.


Thank you. I do whatever I can. :smiles:


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> No local. I want DC to Anchourage trips. Want to see the country.


If you want to do long haul to Alaska you will kick ass on $$$$


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

MasterAbsher said:


> If you want to do long haul to Alaska you will kick ass on $$$$


I am determined now. Thanks. Will find a trucker and get married too. We will raise a family in a truck &#128584;


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> No local. I want DC to Anchourage trips. Want to see the country.


Ok as a noob, they are not going to send you up to the Ice Roads. You will have to prove yourself for at least a year running cross country in the lower US. America is a beautiful country. You will not be disappointed. Some of the most beautiful places to me was St. George Utah, Colorado, the wild horse herds running through Wyoming, Montana Badlands, the Texas panhandle, Arizona ghost towns, the native museums and reservations, New Mexico...

The Grand Canyon.. I have hiked and enjoyed recreational activities in every state in the us. I thoroughly enjoyed the experience. After you get a year of experience with no tickets or accidents, you might get to see the northern Canadian roads but it's no joke. Not for the faint of heart. And you better be prepared for chaining up, and chains off repeatedly. You also have to do it reasonably quickly.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> Uber is getting bad, and my other job doesn't pay enough. I like driving and visiting new places. Does trucking pay OK? Can it be a career, or at least a career for the next 5 years? I have a good driving record and Should I become a truck driver? If yes, then kindly show me the steps to becone a truck driver.


Perhaps a trucking company would be a better resource.


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> I am determined now. Thanks. Will find a trucker and get married too. We will raise a family in a truck &#128584;


Name your first born after me


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

IR12 said:


> Perhaps a trucking company would be a better resource.


Trucking companies are full of recruiters....

Recruiters paid on commission. &#129297;&#129297;


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

One very important thing to do is only use a navigation device for Semi trucks only. The reason:

A standard GPS will tell you this road is accessible....If you are a car..














































*Your truck height is 13' 6 minimum. *​
Here's one of my former coworkers. He got a fully loaded (80,000 GVW) semi truck stuck in the Mojave Desert. Sunk up to his number in the sand dunes. Took three wreckers and a crane to get him out.









Why was he in the Mojave Desert? Because he followed his navigation device (a Tom Tom) which was picking up a maintenance and service road and told him this was an accessible road for him and his fully loaded semi truck.

Spend the money ( around $380.) for a GPS made for trucks only. Do not trust any apps that say they work for trucks.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> One very important thing to do is only use a navigation device for Semi trucks only. The reason:
> 
> A standard GPS will tell you this road is accessible....If you are a car..
> 
> ...


I always wondered how that happens.

"On the road to success, there are no shortcuts"

PRICELESS


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> I always wondered how that happens.


Yep truckers, like many car drivers get so used to the navigation telling them every single move, that many drivers follow them blindly, Into a bridge, a dead end road, a closed road, or even a ditch.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

Driving those things seems challenging. The largest car that I ever drove was a Pick up truck.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Always wanted to be a trucker as a kid. Especially after I watched Smokey and the bandit.


----------



## OldUncleDave (Apr 22, 2019)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> Thank you. I will read all that tonight. Please tell me something for now. Can a truck driver earn $50,000 a year after taxes? And who pays for the food and stay while trucking?


Yes, that was about my earnings my first year in the 80s. But, don't pay for a School. Contact C.R. England, JB Hunt, Werner, one of the larger companies. They will train you for free, in exchange for 1 years employment. Check out a truck stop in your area for flyers.

BTW, trucks aren't for everyone. You will be away from home 8-10 weeks at a time, 2-3 days home, then off you go again. The cab has a bunk and is fairly comfortable. Showers are in truck stops. If you buy a Instant pot of a small MicroWave, you can do groceries instead of restaurants.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> Driving those things seems challenging. The largest car that I ever drove was a Pick up truck.


It's a challenge but its doable. As long as you remember it's an 80,000 lb killing machine, and dont get complacent, you will be fine.

Oh....and alway make sure your brakes are set. I had one of my students forgot to set the brakes in the rig, and the fully loaded truck, trailer, with Home Depot load ended up crashing into the woods and a small creek.

Somewhere in Corbin Kentucky Home Depot had a scratch and dent sale courtesy of my trucking company.

Oh and this happened in Seattle where I live.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

OldUncleDave said:


> Yes, that was about my earnings my first year in the 80s. But, don't pay for a School. Contact C.R. England, JB Hunt, Werner, one of the larger companies. They will train you for free, in exchange for 1 years employment. Check out a truck stop in your area for flyers.


Thank you &#128591;


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> Yep truckers, like many car drivers get so used to the navigation telling them every single move, that many drivers follow them blindly, Into a bridge, a dead end road, a closed road, or even a ditch.


Lady in Alliance Ohio followed hers to the letter. Road going into town crosses a set of railroad tracks. On the other side of the tracks is a road going off to the right. It was early morning dark, and you guessed it, the gps told her to turn right. She did. Onto the tracks. The train hit her car less than three minutes later.

Fortunately she was out of the car when the choo-choo crunched it into a ball of scrap metal.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> I always wondered how that happens.
> 
> "On the road to success, there are no shortcuts"
> 
> PRICELESS


This makes me so sad though.

I always try to do things more efficiently but not half ass.

so to me that is somewhat of a shortcut

&#128513;


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

OldUncleDave said:


> Yes, that was about my earnings my first year in the 80s. But, don't pay for a School. Contact C.R. England, JB Hunt, Werner, one of the larger companies. They will train you for free, in exchange for 1 years employment. Check out a truck stop in your area for flyers.


I worked for JB Hunt my last 7 years. They shut down their school and no longer train but will still hire CDL grads. C.R. England makes you sign a contract to lease the truck.

When I left trucking in 2016, Swift had the best options for paid training and treating their student drivers decent, with good pay. Also Swift has gotten into Intermodal. So there's the option of driving a day cab and being home daily after the first year.










https://www.swifttrans.com/


reg barclay said:


> Always wanted to be a trucker as a kid. Especially after I watched Smokey and the bandit.


Don't you mean a Lorry Driver?
:whistling:&#127468;&#127463;


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

Tomorrow I will call all these companies and see what they say. I will tell them that I have 4 years of experience with Uber. And I have clean driving record. No tickets and accidents.


----------



## OldUncleDave (Apr 22, 2019)

TomTheAnt said:


> Hell yeah! It's not just the loading and strapping, the load balancing also sucks big time monkey balls. No pun intended, @Rakos. :whistling:


my story on load balancing...

First year trucking, GreenHorn child not knowing nothing. I had used up my hours, it was Friday morning, and my dispatcher gave me a load to pick up. I had one hour legal driving left and the Warehouse was 2 hours away.

Picked up the load, 78,300 pounds, right at maximum. They had scales on site, it looked good, I took off to find a place to sleep for 10 hours (regulations). Truck Stop, filled the tanks, 250 gallons of Diesel, parked and slept.

Next day, I hit a checkpoint scale. Overweight on the front axle. 250 gallons equals 250 pound s. The officer was nice, he allowed me to park it and adjust the load, which meant crawling over pallets and pulling 10/ 50 lbs bags from the front to the middle.

By the way, the load was from Hershey, Pennsylvania. Cocoa Powder, Almonds and shredded Coconut. I smelled like an Almond Joy bar all the way to Los Angeles.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

Wow there is a ton of them here.


----------



## OldUncleDave (Apr 22, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> One very important thing to do is only use a navigation device for Semi trucks only. The reason:
> 
> A standard GPS will tell you this road is accessible....If you are a car..
> 
> ...


Bill Engvall, comedian:

Big Rig trucker had his trailer stuck in an underpass. The CHP officer walks up and asks, "Got your Truck stuck?"

"Nope, delivering the bridge. Where do you want it?"

here's your sign!!


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> One very important thing to do is only use a navigation device for Semi trucks only. The reason:
> 
> A standard GPS will tell you this road is accessible....If you are a car..
> 
> ...


That reminds me, of this bridge.. there is a youtube channel dedicated to it.
I usally dont laugh at other's misfortune but this is some funny shit


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> That reminds me, of this bridge.. there is a youtube channel dedicated to it.
> I usally dont laugh at other's misfortune but this is some funny shit


Will that driver get in trouble for damaging public property like that? Vandalism charges?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> Wow there is a ton of them here.
> 
> View attachment 394638


Old Dominion is LTL. Stay away from LTL. That's double trailers and you unload the whole truck daily, alone, plus do dock work.

This is LTL..










As a noob you will not have your pick of the companies. Like all of us you have to pay your dues OTR ( Over The Road) before you can start making decisions on which company you work for.



Virginia is for lovers said:


> Will that driver get in trouble for damaging public property like that? Vandalism charges?


He will lose his license, his job, and possibly his freedom. In Seattle a trucker fell asleep and crashed his truck on an overpass. It was an oil tanker. The overpass and the freeway below was damaged due to the fire. The trucker went to jail for a year and the company he worked for went out of business from all the lawsuits.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> Old Dominion is LTL. Stay away from LTL. That's double trailers and you unload the whole truck daily, alone, plus do dock work.
> 
> This is LTL..
> 
> ...


That's scary. I didn't know causing an accident could could be considered criminal and jail worthy. I mean that driver was not drunk or something. Mistakes happen.

Anyways. You are very helpful and nice. Good night &#128536;&#128591;


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

doyousensehumor said:


> That reminds me, of this bridge.. there is a youtube channel dedicated to it.
> I usally dont laugh at other's misfortune but this is some funny shit


I saw many of this type of stuff live. You know about Flagstaff in winter, up in those mountains. I saw some bad things happen to truckers up there. All of it was because of driving too fast for conditions.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> I left because I developed asthma. When you go to a DC, (Distribution Center) like Walmart or Kroger, they are massive. You will be sitting in your truck for 4 to 7 hours as they live unload. You will also be sitting next to 300 other trucks. If its hot, or cold, all those trucks will be idling their engines for the AC or heat. Same goes for truck stops like TA, Pilot and Loves. Likewise at small shippers, the ports and rails, you will still be around large amounts of idling trucks.
> 
> I developed pneumonia several times in 3 years. The last two times was nearly fatal. I had to get out, plus, we are facing trucking regulations that were never in place the better part of my trucking career.
> 
> ...


Get a DAMN PNEUMONIA VACCINATION !

$100.00 TOPS.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Get a DAMN PNEUMONIA VACCINATION !
> 
> $100.00 TOPS.


Doesn't help when the pneumonia is caused by asthma which was caused by chronic exposure to diesel fumes.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> And you better come in legal on every axle in the weigh station, even if it means moving that SUV in back of 3 cars and a pickup truck, and unfortunately the SUV gets unloaded at the first stop. &#128542;
> 
> Next on the "Fun While Trucking" ....Flatbeds. Tarp those loads and if a weigh station cop can get his hand behind any of those cargo straps, at their secure point's, that's a fined violation per strap.
> 
> ...


Flat bidders who tarp generally make more money per load.

Learning to follow rules that are exceptionally strict is probably counter intuitive to most RS drivers.

Sucking up Diesel fumes night and day will kill you as quick as coal mining.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> Doesn't help when the pneumonia is caused by asthma which was caused by chronic exposure to diesel fumes.


I LOVE DIESEL FUMES.
Offshore boats make a pile of it !

I used to rev up a crane so hard chunks of carbon the size of marbles would fly out the exhaust.

Helicopter fuel is nice too.
Not as smokey.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Get a DAMN PNEUMONIA VACCINATION !
> 
> $100.00 TOPS.


Once I got away from trucking, my health is fine. I've driven rideshare since summer of 2016, been around tons of pax, and haven't been sick once. Yes I get flu and pneumonia shots. It apparently helps now, but they were completely ineffective when I was constantly around the source of my illness.


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> Doesn't help when the pneumonia is caused by asthma which was caused by chronic exposure to diesel fumes.


Correct. Chemical induced pneumonia is different than that caused by bacteria or virus. No vaccination available.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> Does trucking pay OK? Can it be a career, or at least a career for the next 5 years? I have a good driving record and Should I become a truck driver?


The pay is decent. Truckers can easily afford a wife, kids, and a home. You're just never there to enjoy them.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> Once I got away from trucking, my health is fine. I've driven rideshare since summer of 2016, been around tons of pax, and haven't been sick once. Yes I get flu and pneumonia shots. It apparently helps now, but they were completely ineffective when I was constantly around the source of my illness.


I had a friend die of pneumonia at 40.
She was exposed to " black mould" after hurricane Katrina.
Nothing nice.
After that, i got the shot.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> Can a truck driver earn $50,000 a year after taxes? And who pays for the food and stay while trucking?


You can earn twice that. You can eat & sleep in a truck, they are equip with microwave & refrigerator. If you're away from home, you earn a per diem that lowers your tax rate.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> Uber is getting bad, and my other job doesn't pay enough. I like driving and visiting new places. Does trucking pay OK? Can it be a career, or at least a career for the next 5 years? I have a good driving record and Should I become a truck driver? If yes, then kindly show me the steps to becone a truck driver.


Boat captain in New York Harbor pays $400.00-$800. A Day.

Fleet work pays most.
Breaking barges out of long tow strings to haul to individual facilities.

They feed you and house you on the boat.

Tug boats arent exposed to high seas on rivers.

( a bunch of Louisiana guys fly up there to work boats)


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> Will that driver get in trouble for damaging public property like that? Vandalism charges?


The driver who knocked the I-5 bridge off its stanchions and into the Skagit River due to being over height got 7 years I believe.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> The pay is decent. Truckers can easily afford a wife, kids, and a home. You're just never there to enjoy them.


The first 2 years I was on the road a lot. Gone for months at a time. Sometimes living in different states while running contract freight. When I got off the road and drove local for JB Hunt Intermodal, I was home every day, but I worked 70 hour work weeks with a 2 hour commute to and from the trucking terminal daily.

This is my day cab with my car behind it.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

If you really want to make money learn to invest what you have. It doesn’t take much to begin investing, just study what you’re investing in. The most important aspect is become knowledgeable with two lines of investments, myself I invest in FX and options, nothing else. 
it takes discipline and focus on what is happening in the world, politics, economics, and future demand.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

I'll leave this here:

The trucking industry is where SDC will make it's biggest impact soonest. LH is going to go SDC as a proving ground and be very successful.

Driving truck is a great living if you can stand the health impacts.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Working for a living is just that, to enjoy life you need to learn to make YOUR money work for you.



Amos69 said:


> I'll leave this here:
> 
> The trucking industry is where SDC will make it's biggest impact soonest. LH is going to go SDC as a proving ground and be very successful.
> 
> Driving truck is a great living if you can stand the health impacts.


All it will take is a couple of accidents with SD trucks and the cost for liability insurance with make SDtrucks obsolete.


----------



## TBoned (Sep 25, 2019)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> Uber is getting bad, and my other job doesn't pay enough. I like driving and visiting new places. Does trucking pay OK? Can it be a career, or at least a career for the next 5 years? I have a good driving record and Should I become a truck driver? If yes, then kindly show me the steps to becone a truck driver.


I have looked into it. Not your first year and you will have to leave the company that trains you to make more money. Get as many endorsements like Hazmat as you can. It's a lifestyle. Some seem to love it others hate it. There are lots of truckers making vlogs with tons of info on you tube.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> Thank you. I will read all that tonight. Please tell me something for now. Can a truck driver earn $50,000 a year after taxes? And who pays for the food and stay while trucking?


Depends on who you work for. Some jobs have you home every night.

I know someone with a CDL-A that drives a box truck (which requires only a CDL-B) delivering food to restaurants, stores, and assorted cafeterias in NYC. He makes close to six figures with full benefits, but beats the hell out of himself doing it because he has to unload from the truck and deliver each stop. Takes a toll.

He also can't make his own hours.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> Yes truck local truck drivers make around 55K to 75K. Long haul is a dying breed. You will make the least on long haul because most companies are shipping Intermodal or Dedicated freight.
> 
> The most I've known truckers to make, are the Auto Haulers who 125K a year. (This is not including truckers who work for private companies like Boeing.)
> 
> I obtained my CDL from a DOT accredited truck driving school. ($6,200.) I started out long haul for a year, but that was 2009. There was more long haul then. The trucker pays for his own expenses. They can either write it off, (Owner Ops) or companies offer their drivers Per Diem.


I am in school now started October, I finish in March.. Sometime next year, the test to obtain a CDL will become universal across all 50 states. The school doesn't give you the CDL, they train you to pass the test. In my state, the test is fairly hard and conducted by state troopers. Some states it's fairly easy hence the reason DOT will take over the testing in all 50 states.

Unlike Uber, you will have to pass a drug test, go to an interview and then after hired, go through month(s) or training before you get a truck.

Hauling cars is good money, and trash is too.



Virginia is for lovers said:


> No local. I want DC to Anchourage trips. Want to see the country.


Make sure you qualify to get into Canada first. OUI within the last 10 years disqualifies you unless you pay them a fee. OUI is a felony in Canada.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Ssgcraig said:


> I am in school now started October, I finish in March.. Sometime next year, the test to obtain a CDL will become universal across all 50 states. The school doesn't give you the CDL, they train you to pass the test. In my state, the test is fairly hard and conducted by state troopers. Some states it's fairly easy hence the reason DOT will take over the testing in all 50 states.
> 
> Unlike Uber, you will have to pass a drug test, go to an interview and then after hired, go through month(s) or training before you get a truck.
> 
> ...


Yes it's the exact same way here. The school teaches you the rules, regulations, how to drive the truck, how to back up...Then on the last two days the state troopers show up and take you on a road test and a backing test in between several cones placed out.

There's the 100 points outside the truck you have to name as you walk around the truck, the dashboard, and the air brake test. (Pump the brakes until you deplete the brakes and the low air warning comes on. Then you have to name every single part and what is taking place as the governor returns the system to a normal air pressure.)

Then there's the straight back test, the 45 degree, and the 90.

Blindside they don't teach and discourage, but you learn that its absolutely a neccessary skill and self teach yourself.

I'm very good at close quarters blind side backing....:biggrin:


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> Depends on who you work for. Some jobs have you home every night.
> 
> I know someone with a CDL-A that drives a box truck (which requires only a CDL-B) delivering food to restaurants, stores, and assorted cafeterias in NYC. He makes close to six figures with full benefits, but beats the hell out of himself doing it because he has to unload from the truck and deliver each stop. Takes a toll.
> 
> He also can't make his own hours.


I can just imagine. Driving a truck around NYC, parking it and unloading it. Sounds like great fun .


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

OldUncleDave said:


> Next day, I hit a checkpoint scale. Overweight on the front axle. 250 gallons equals 250 pound s. The officer was nice, he allowed me to park it and adjust the load, which meant crawling over pallets and pulling 10/ 50 lbs bags from the front to the middle.


Ouch.

Just an FYI. Diesel fuel is 6.9 pounds per gallon. I'll let you do the math.



peteyvavs said:


> If you really want to make money learn to invest what you have. It doesn't take much to begin investing, just study what you're investing in. The most important aspect is become knowledgeable with two lines of investments, myself I invest in FX and options, nothing else.
> it takes discipline and focus on what is happening in the world, politics, economics, and future demand.


I agree with that, emphatically.

But I don't do FX (foreign exchange) trading.

I do some covered call option writing. Otherwise, my investing is in what some people call DGI stocks. That's dividend growth -- buying companies that increase their dividend every year. Names like 3M, Procter & Gamble, Medtronic, and ExxonMobil.

Imagine getting a raise every year for doing nothing. And it's not a lot of work. You can check up on the portfolio whenever you feel like it. Not multiple times per day like in FX trading.

PLUS (wait, there's more) the dividends from those companies get preferential tax treatment. The tax rate on them is usually 15%.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> Ouch.
> 
> Just an FYI. Diesel fuel is 6.9 pounds per gallon. I'll let you do the math.
> 
> ...


There's nothing wrong with getting dividends, but you have to reinvest them if you want to grow your assets.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> Yes it's the exact same way here. The school teaches you the rules, regulations, how to drive the truck, how to back up...Then on the last two days the state troopers show up and take you on a road test and a backing test in between several cones placed out.
> 
> There's the 100 points outside the truck you have to name as you walk around the truck, the dashboard, and the air brake test. (Pump the brakes until you deplete the brakes and the low air warning comes on. Then you have to name every single part and what is taking place as the governor returns the system to a normal air pressure.)
> 
> ...


1. Pre-trip, brake bleed down (12 steps, can't miss anything on any one step, or it's a fail) Little things like not using three points of contact while getting in or out will fail
2. Straight back, sight side and blind side parallel, offset left or right, alley dock 
3. Road test

Average person takes three tests to pass, tests are not cheap.


----------



## Western Warrior (Jan 20, 2015)

Long hours alone, away for weeks, pressure to get freight on time, etc. I got out by joining Metro as a bus operator. 9 weeks of paid training and they have their own certified DMVinstructors to get you your Class B lic. Unlike with Guber I don’t tear my personal vehicle down and I don’t take a pay cut each yr, with overtime some driver are clearing $2500 a wk on a $30+ an hr pay rate. Working even one night a wk doing Guber is just depressing now.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Ssgcraig said:


> 1. Pre-trip, brake bleed down (12 steps, can't miss anything on any one step, or it's a fail) Little things like not using three points of contact while getting in or out will fail
> 2. Straight back, sight side and blind side parallel, offset left or right, alley dock
> 3. Road test
> 
> Average person takes three tests to pass, tests are not cheap.


I passed the 100 point pre-trip on the second try. I remembered random things like leaf springs, slack adjusters, trailer flooring, but forgot to point out the big freaking exhaust in back of the cab. Likewise the air brake test I passed on the second try. I forgot to mention that the air governor shut off when the compressor reached adequate and safe levels. I heard it go off, the cop looked at me expecting me to say something, I just forgot that I was supposed to say what we both obviously heard.

I'm due for my enhanced CDL-A renewal, my hazmat and all other endorsements, plus my DOT physical in March. My TSA background check again too for my TWIC card. Of course I'll keep everything.

On a side note, When I was coming in to work, a dock worker came out and stopped traffic on the 2 lane road so a lost trucker could do a blind side back onto the street. I have to say I was impressed. He did it is a full sized sleeper.

I said I'm one hella good blind side backer, but to be honest, I spent the last 7 years of my trucking career in a day cab. Also I spent a summer at the BNSF as a Yard Dog.










If you know the rail, those containers are "sardined" in there, sometimes with only 4 inches on both sides. You have to be precise. You can't go about putting dents or cuts in the customer's $125K shipping container and damaging up to the $200K freight inside..

I did at least 200 drop and hooks a day. Never hit another container. Blind sided many times too.

However.....It's been 10 years since I drove a sleeper last. I'm not so sure I'd be as good as this trucker was today blind siding onto a street with a full sized sleeper unit.


----------



## Clevername (Mar 28, 2019)

.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

Good morning. Thank you everyone. 😘😘🌹🌹

Oh, those kisses and roses are for ladies 🐵🙈
Guys you get a hug.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Clevername said:


> I'm not a trucker but I've done many road trips just for fun. I've been to 49 states (not Alaska) and 82 National Parks. This country of ours has more beautiful places than you can imagine. It's also a great topic while ubering.


I plan to do the full US continental again some say...

In a RV....when I retire.. :biggrin:


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> I plan to do the full US continental again some say...
> 
> In a RV....when I retire.. :biggrin:


I said that when I retired in 2018. Still no Rv and I am working full time and going to CDL school lol.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> Yes it's the exact same way here. The school teaches you the rules, regulations, how to drive the truck, how to back up...Then on the last two days the state troopers show up and take you on a road test and a backing test in between several cones placed out.
> 
> There's the 100 points outside the truck you have to name as you walk around the truck, the dashboard, and the air brake test. (Pump the brakes until you deplete the brakes and the low air warning comes on. Then you have to name every single part and what is taking place as the governor returns the system to a normal air pressure.)
> 
> ...


You can blind side back up into me anytime you want babe!

I trust you.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

One thing I have always taken as a compliment is everyone has always said I don't look like a trucker. Every time I walked into a Truckers lounge in a truck stop, people thought I was lost and tried to point me to the customer side of the facility. I have all my teeth and they are straight, white and beautiful. I have smooth clear skin except for freckles I inherited from my Irish great grandfather.

Plus, trucks have visors, side shades...I've used all of them. Also Sunscreen is a must anyways. I didn't eat truck stop food and maintained my figure. Never in my life did I take drugs, and those days for truckers are gone with the 80's. All truckers are mandated by federal and state DOT laws that require often and random drug tests. This also includes hair follicle tests. My hair has always been long, so that's always been at least 8 years of my back story I turned over to the federal government along with all ten of my fingerprints.

https://csa.fmcsa.dot.gov/


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> One thing I have always taken as a compliment is everyone has always said I don't look like a trucker. Every time I walked into a Truckers lounge in a truck stop, people thought I was lost and tried to point me to the customer side of the facility. I have all my teeth and they are straight, white and beautiful. I have smooth clear skin except for freckles I inherited from my Irish great grandfather.
> 
> Plus, trucks have visors, side shades...I've used all of them. Also Sunscreen is a must anyways. I didn't eat truck stop food and maintained my figure. Never in my life did I take drugs, and those days for truckers are gone with the 80's. All truckers are mandated by federal and state DOT laws that require often and random drug tests. This also includes hair follicle tests. My hair has always been long, so that's always been at least 8 years of my back story I turned over to the federal government along with all ten of my fingerprints.
> 
> https://csa.fmcsa.dot.gov/


It seems doable. But I suspect a lot of the men doing this job dont take the extra steps to maintain their beauty &#128523;.

I think the minority that can are probably women.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> It seems doable. But I suspect a lot of the men doing this job dont take the extra steps to maintain their beauty &#128523;.
> 
> I think the minority that can are probably women.


Its true, some truckers let themselves go. Yeah its true many don't use sunblock and go to bed without brushing their teeth after eating a double bacon cheeseburger meal, a LARGE soda and after a whole day of chugging on candy bars and Rock Star.

This is part of the reason the federal government had to step in and take over watching the physical health of these drivers and the trucking companies that hire them and push them to make that 4 day run in 2 days, just so they can book more freight.

Have you ever seen those 400lb truckers? Well the government is putting an end to their careers unless they lose weight. Too many are passing out behind the wheel from unchecked diabetes, heart attacks, and other conditions that come with morbid obesity and sleep deprivation. That's what CSA2010 is about. Making the companies responsible as well when these truckers who pass out and crash into a school bus. (yes that happened.)

Now that's why we truckers have no HPA medical privacy rights. We are required to submit to physicals by DOT trained doctors, and the results are turned over to the trucker's employer, the state, and the federal government.

Those truckers who are "tore up from the floor up".... their days are coming to and end, as soon as they can no longer pass a DOT physical.

BTW way I brought my bicycle with me and rode it often on my downtime. Likewise I hiked a lot. While truckers were asleep in their trucks at truck stops, I was in back of my trailer jumping rope. 1000 a night.

When I drove local Intermodal, that is the most physically demanding type of trucking after LTL. I dropped and hooked 20 trailers a day. 12 to 14 loaded up 43,000 lbs. I had no hydraulic 5th wheel. I hand cranked those landing gears entirely on my own. Ain't nothing like a fully loaded Pepsi load....&#128533;

Chained up my own rig in the snow too.

But many long haul truckers would sit in their trucks and pay someone to chain up for them, crank a trailer once or twice a week, and fall asleep with 5 Double Doubles, fries and a shake in their bellies.

It's a choice..


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> Its true, some truckers let themselves go. Yeah its true many don't use sunblock and go to bed without brushing their teeth after eating a double bacon cheeseburger meal, a LARGE soda and after a whole day of chugging on candy bars and Rock Star.
> 
> This is part of the reason the federal government had to step in and take over watching the physical health of these drivers and the trucking companies that hire them and push them to make that 4 day run in 2 days, just so they can book more freight.
> 
> ...


The cross country seems like so much fun. I love beautiful scenery. To think you get paid for that is even better. I think you have to be so disciplined to make the best out of it.

Good to hear that there are actual check ups in place to weed out certain drivers. Really for their own good. I think some of these drivers need a significant other to wipe their ass and keep them in check otherwise they might lose their way and drive off a cliff.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> It's true that there are some gay truckers, and the fact that your workplace is also your home, there's more opportunity yes, but dont take everything you see at a truck stop at face value:
> 
> View attachment 394513


Lot Lizards rule. Yeah baby!!! &#128540;


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> The cross country seems like so much fun. I love beautiful scenery. To think you get paid for that is even better. I think you have to be so disciplined to make the best out of it.
> 
> Good to hear that there are actual check ups in place to weed out certain drivers. Really for their own good. I think some of these drivers need a significant other to wipe their ass and keep them in check otherwise they might lose their way and drive off a cliff.


Its funny to see you post this about CDL drivers! You are on a board of the most unmotivated whiny a$$ basement dwellers on the planet.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> I plan to do the full US continental again some say...
> 
> In a RV....when I retire.. :biggrin:


"Rebel Honey Badger"
"Article Manager"
and a "Moderator".....hmmm &#129300;


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> And you are a fake ass piece shit. I can post whatever I want jackass. What's your problem?


Wow that an agro response to me pointing out how whiny and unmotivated most RS drivers are. Feel free to use the ignore function!

Do you actually read this board or are you too busy spamming it to notice much of anything else?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> Wow that an agro response to me pointing out how whiny and unmotivated most RS drivers are. Feel free to use the ignore function!
> 
> Do you actually read this board or are you too busy spamming it to notice much of anything else?


Oh I thought you were talking about me. My bad.


----------



## seymour (Apr 20, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> I'll leave this here: Driving truck is a great living if you can stand the health impacts.


No, it is not. Don't believe it. Don't ever tell anyone thinking about it to take it up. Look at Lisetti - even without the health issue she would've found another excuse to get out of it. 2hrs traveling to and from the yard? Yikes!

Unless of course, you are in the produce business in Seattle :wink:


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> Yes truck local truck drivers make around 55K to 75K. Long haul is a dying breed. You will make the least on long haul because most companies are shipping Intermodal or Dedicated freight.
> 
> View attachment 394495
> 
> ...


Can anyone say....

B A D A S S !



Lissetti said:


> I left because I developed asthma. When you go to a DC, (Distribution Center) like Walmart or Kroger, they are massive. You will be sitting in your truck for 4 to 7 hours as they live unload. You will also be sitting next to 300 other trucks. If its hot, or cold, all those trucks will be idling their engines for the AC or heat. Same goes for truck stops like TA, Pilot and Loves. Likewise at small shippers, the ports and rails, you will still be around large amounts of idling trucks.
> 
> I developed pneumonia several times in 3 years. The last two times was nearly fatal. I had to get out, plus, we are facing trucking regulations that were never in place the better part of my trucking career.
> 
> ...


Get one of these and put it in your passenger front seat when you get back to trucking :wink:

https://www.allergybuyersclub.com/quietpure-whisper-air-purifier.html


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

seymour said:


> No, it is not. Don't believe it. Don't ever tell anyone thinking about it to take it up. Look at Lisetti - even without the health issue she would've found another excuse to get out of it. 2hrs traveling to and from the yard? Yikes!
> 
> Unless of course, you are in the produce business in Seattle :wink:


Like everything.

*Everything!*
It's how you do something that makes it successful, not the thing itself. LH and intermodal trucking is better than 80% of jobs in the entire world. Pays well and with the right companies the benefits are solid too.

Losers are going to lose no matter what they do.


----------



## seymour (Apr 20, 2018)

UberLaLa said:


> Can anyone say....
> 
> B A D A S S !
> 
> ...


better to make sure you've updated your life insurance policy.....








Amos69 said:


> LH and intermodal trucking is better than 80% of jobs in the entire world.


You haven't a clue what you are talking about. LOL


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

seymour said:


> better to make sure you've updated your life insurance policy.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That driver survived.


----------



## seymour (Apr 20, 2018)

UberLaLa said:


> That driver survived.


I jacknifed over Donner pass one winter and was able to straighten it out. Yep, miracles happen.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

seymour said:


> I jacknifed over Donner pass one winter and was able to straighten it out. Yep, miracles happen.


Twenty some years ago I was driving at 2am from K.C. to Lincoln, NE. Got caught in a snow storm so bad you could hardly see. All I wanted to do was get to a hotel somewhere, car tracks right and left in the snow going off into the fields, where motorists had simply slid off the icy road. I was driving a Honda Accord up on the two inch thick and snow packed right lane, going 40mph. Truckers were whizzing by me at 70mph on the cleared lane to the left of mine, which had it's own set of scary. Figured, they are professionals, they know what they are doing, so I found an opening, dropped down in and fell in line at 70mph. After a few minutes, I thought about the surface, black, as in 'black ice?' Tapped the brakes and nothing happened, it was black ice : o

Rode it out for a half hour and made it to a little town, as I proceeded cautiously down the off-ramp, I watched the car in front of me slide off the embankment into a snow drift. Made it barely up to the roadside hotel and got a room for the night. Next morning it was sunny and ice plows were out in full force. Proceeded on my way, and over the next 50 miles counted 17 jackknifed semi trailers all along the route.

Yeah, they weren't the professionals I assumed they were &#128580;


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

seymour said:


> better to make sure you've updated your life insurance policy.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL Yes

Clearly I am the one.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

OldUncleDave said:


> my story on load balancing...
> 
> First year trucking, GreenHorn child not knowing nothing. I had used up my hours, it was Friday morning, and my dispatcher gave me a load to pick up. I had one hour legal driving left and the Warehouse was 2 hours away.
> 
> ...


250 gallons of diesel is closer to 1,700-1,800 pounds.

Wayyyy back in the day I took classes for a private pilots license we had to calculate how much fuel we had, how much luggage and how much each passenger weighed. Then the weight had to be distributed in the cockpit.

Avgas was around 6 pounds per gallon. Diesel is heavier than Avgas or gasoline so it's gotta be around 7-7 and a half pounds per gallon. Water is even heavier.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

observer said:


> 250 gallons of diesel is closer to 1,700-1,800 pounds.
> 
> Wayyyy back in the day I took classes for a private pilots license we had to calculate how much fuel we had, how much luggage and how much each passenger weighed. Then the weight had to be distributed in the cockpit.
> 
> Avgas was around 6 pounds per gallon. Diesel is heavier than Avgas or gasoline so it's gotta be around 7-7 and a half pounds per gallon. Water is even heavier.


Yup...thanks*

_One US liquid gallon of fresh water weighs roughly *8.34 pounds* (lb) or 3.785 kilograms (kg) at room temperature.

*_When I was a kid, my mum's BF told me a gallon of water was 6lbs. Entire life thought that fact, until I just googled (due to your post) and realized it ain't. lol - Mom's BF was a private pilot...go figure :winking:


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

UberLaLa said:


> Yup...thanks.
> 
> _One US liquid gallon of fresh water weighs roughly *8.34 pounds* (lb) or 3.785 kilograms (kg) at room temperature._


Yupp, has to be heavier, since oil in spills floats on top of water. Couldn't remember the exact weights though.

@Lissetti, in an economic downturn, I would imagine a newbie driver would be the laid off before other drivers unless he was an exceptional driver?

Last in, first out?

If so, and we head into a recession, there may not be many driving jobs. I have been reading of lots and lots of trucking companies going bankrupt and stranding drivers wherever they happen to be. At the moment other trucking companies are snapping up truck drivers but there could be a point where things balance out and there are too many drivers?


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

[/QUOTE]


reg barclay said:


> I can just imagine. Driving a truck around NYC, parking it and unloading it. Sounds like great fun .


I love that city so much. Saving some money to visit NYC in April. I was there last year in August.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> Uber is getting bad, and my other job doesn't pay enough. I like driving and visiting new places. Does trucking pay OK? Can it be a career, or at least a career for the next 5 years? I have a good driving record and Should I become a truck driver? If yes, then kindly show me the steps to becone a truck driver.


Drove for 8 or 9 years.... first year sucks because only training companies will hire you... after that's it's 50-70k


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

observer said:


> @Lissetti, in an economic downturn, I would imagine a newbie driver would be the laid off before other drivers unless he was an exceptional driver?
> 
> Last in, first out?


Sort of. Yes non-union trucking companies prefer to go by seniority, but when they really have to crunch down, they go by experience and skill level, as well as any endorsements and special clearances a driver has. For example I can get onto military bases, ports and rails and many drivers cannot.

I have been away from trucking for 3 years, but it never leaves you. Not after 9 years of it. It would take me a week to be back to the skill level I left off at. (I know this because I jumped into a friend's truck for a spell this summer. Like riding a bike...)

If I were to get hired at a local trucking company today and 3 months later they began laying off, I would be kept over many drivers who had been with the company years. I know this because it happened before. In 2014 I was kept at my trucking company while drivers with over 20 years were sent to pasture.

*Why? Because I: *

Have an *Enhanced *CDL-A
Hazmat endorsement.
Clearances from TSA
Clearances from Homeland Security.
Double-Triples endorsements
Clean driving record.
Young and fit enough to ace a DOT physical.
Young eyes and ears.
Quicker reaction time.
Am not bitter and jaded yet.
Will take instructions from a dispatcher younger than me.
I'm a woman.


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> Thank you. I will read all that tonight. Please tell me something for now. Can a truck driver earn $50,000 a year after taxes? And who pays for the food and stay while trucking?


I drive a 20ft reefer truck and I started at 40k and bossman pays my insurance as well. The real money trucking is in moving cross country; hire a few guys on one end and a few on the other. Move a houseful, $15000 a week is possible if you have the right clients. You just need your own rigs and drivers.

source: brothers dad owned a trucking company


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Virginia is for lovers said:


>


That's a bogus track brother.

No BTO on there anywhere


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

I love that city so much. Saving some money to visit NYC in April. I was there last year in August.

View attachment 394896

[/QUOTE]
I make it a habit to go at least once if not twice a year.

January/February is cold as heck but I love it, and flights as low as $200 RT on delta or United not spirit.

October goes down to about $330.

janes French toast in Greenwich and bang bang for tattoos &#129392;


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> I love that city so much. Saving some money to visit NYC in April. I was there last year in August.
> 
> View attachment 394896


My home ain't so bad either...took this going 70mph on the FastTrak, yesterday. :coolio:


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

UberLaLa said:


> My home ain't so bad either


Used to live there, and I certainly enjoyed it.

I got transferred to Houston. My choice was to be unemployed in LA or take the transfer. Having previously been unemployed in LA, I decided I'd rather be working.

I like it here so much that I've stayed for 23 years.


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

I drove locally in the ChicagoLand area for 30 years. I was also a Volunteer Fireman, EMT and CPR Instructor for the first few years in my local town. ...It's all about safety. Anticipate problems and take advantage to avoid them...Better to be late than to end up in an accident. Within the next five years you might realize that you like trucking....or not. One of the first things I learned in trucking is that you can get as close as you can.....Just don't touch...I am now retired and do uber/lyft in Chicago. Cabbies hate me...The cab companies have a bounty out on my head...LOL Best chose made going left. Had plenty of space to use move the left some more. 




There a 2 min version for those of you who need to see the whole story. PLEASE READ THE DESCRIPTION!!! BEFORE COMMENTING.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

SatMan said:


> I drove locally in the ChicagoLand area for 30 years. I was also a Volunteer Fireman, EMT and CPR Instructor for the first few years in my local town. ...It's all about safety. Anticipate problems and take advantage to avoid them...Better to be late than to end up in an accident. Within the next five years you might realize that you like trucking....or not. One of the first things I learned in trucking is that you can get as close as you can.....Just don't touch...I am now retired and do uber/lyft in Chicago. Cabbies hate me...The cab companies have a bounty out on my head...LOL Best chose made going left. Had plenty of space to use move the left some more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for your service all those years getting goods to all of us, volunteering to help your community, etc. Felt like that pedestrian was trying to get hit, maybe suicidal. Just the way he clearly turned his back to your car, or looking for a settlement. Glad court found you completely _blameless!_


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> Uber is getting bad, and my other job doesn't pay enough. I like driving and visiting new places. Does trucking pay OK? Can it be a career, or at least a career for the next 5 years? I have a good driving record and Should I become a truck driver? If yes, then kindly show me the steps to becone a truck driver.


I've heard Obama era regs have made it more difficult. If you get caught in traffic, or some turd doesn't show up to load your truck it's hard to make up for lost time. Do your research though. I ran a nice Ethiopian to his truck south of town a few years ago and he seemed to think it was still worth it. "Crazy tolls in the NE" he said


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

Funky Monkey said:


> I've heard Obama era regs have made it more difficult. If you get caught in traffic, or some turd doesn't show up to load your truck it's hard to make up for lost time. Do your research though. I ran a nice Ethiopian to his truck south of town a few years ago and he seemed to think it was still worth it. "Crazy tolls in the NE" he said


I can't image how badly they get tolled on GW and Verozana bridges. Must be in the hundreds of $$$


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Funky Monkey said:


> I've heard Obama era regs have made it more difficult. If you get caught in traffic, or some turd doesn't show up to load your truck it's hard to make up for lost time. Do your research though. I ran a nice Ethiopian to his truck south of town a few years ago and he seemed to think it was still worth it. "Crazy tolls in the NE" he said


Fear mongering at it's finest.

Regulations have changed back and forth over the last 50 years, generally trending toward safety. Even now we see renegade drivers falling asleep at the wheel and crashing fuel tankers in the middle of highways. Regulating driving is a good endeavor. Sleepy drivers are as bad as drunk drivers. Sleepy drivers in big rigs taking out 10 cars and shutting down freeways f everyone in the region.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

It's a harder job than most think. It's very common to not last three months. Sometimes due to homesickness and other times due to getting fired due to too many accidents. When starting out you will likely get tickets and/or an accident. It's tougher than just driving a normal car because you face all sorts of more dangerous situations such as backing into tight alley and crossing four lanes of traffic to do so. Sometimes you HAVE to break the law to get it done so you are always taking a risk.



OldUncleDave said:


> Yes, that was about my earnings my first year in the 80s. But, don't pay for a School. Contact C.R. England, JB Hunt, Werner, one of the larger companies. They will train you for free, in exchange for 1 years employment. Check out a truck stop in your area for flyers.
> 
> BTW, trucks aren't for everyone. You will be away from home 8-10 weeks at a time, 2-3 days home, then off you go again. The cab has a bunk and is fairly comfortable. Showers are in truck stops. If you buy a Instant pot of a small MicroWave, you can do groceries instead of restaurants.


Most advice I have heard is to go to a community college or technical school and get your training there as opposed to a company school. It tends to be only $1000 or so and you are free to go to whichever company you want.


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> I can't image how badly they get tolled on GW and Verozana bridges. Must be in the hundreds of $$$


I think $15-25 fairly common if I remember correctly. Information technology, law enforcement... If you have to work another 20 years, will your occupation still be relevant (might be hard for some of us to truck into our 60s unless we didn't have any other skills)? I'm working on this myself at the moment. Like day driving but not consistent enough year round


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

Funky Monkey said:


> I think $15-25 fairly common if I remember correctly. Information technology, law enforcement... If you have to work another 20 years, will your occupation still be relevant (might be hard for some of us to truck into our 60s unless we didn't have any other skills). I'm working on this myself at the moment. Like day driving but not consistent enough year round


$15-$15 for a biiig truck. You kidding? $15 is for 2 Axle cars. Trucks must be paying $300 on George Washing bridge


----------



## dave_guy (Aug 2, 2017)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> Uber is getting bad, and my other job doesn't pay enough. I like driving and visiting new places. Does trucking pay OK? Can it be a career, or at least a career for the next 5 years? I have a good driving record and Should I become a truck driver? If yes, then kindly show me the steps to becone a truck driver.


Get your licence, you will always have work, trucks, buses, limo Bus, cement mixer etc etc


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

dave_guy said:


> Get your licence, you will always have work, trucks, buses, limo Bus, cement mixer etc etc


Straight trucks are good too.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> Regulations have changed back and forth over the last 50 years, generally trending toward safety.


One of the more interesting changes, in my opinion, is vlogs. In other words, preventing drivers from cheating with their logbooks. 
And companies demanding that they cheat.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

Just drive for the cartel. 1 in 10 loads get caught so you have a 90% chance. I’ll be watching the national news to see if you made it. We will call you the little engine that could.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

we had a guy here in colorado that didn't know how to brake properly a few months ago ran into a bunch of cars stuck in traffic under a bridge. killed a bunch of people i think some cars blew up under the bridge. here's a clip of a guy who avoided getting killed, he was live streaming at the time. it's 2 minutes long and it's *insane!*






on the other hand i've heard cdl's are in high demand still here. i think safeway is offering a $12k signing bonus for your first year. i remember hearing that the guys who drove union in hollywood for movies/tv shows etc. had it made. big $$$ and sat around all day doing jack, lol.

i had thought about trucking myself. i would have loved to long haul and see america. i've been to less than a dozen states and lived in just 4. i have a kid now so no longhauling for me. i had friend when i was in high school whos dad was a trucker. he made bank! they lived in a nice big house but their dad was never around.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

got a p said:


> we had a guy here in colorado that didn't know how to brake properly a few months ago ran into a bunch of cars stuck in traffic under a bridge. killed a bunch of people i think some cars blew up under the bridge. here's a clip of a guy who avoided getting killed, he was live streaming at the time. it's 2 minutes long and it's *insane!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like he was simply traveling too fast for conditions. Slow traffic means slow truck. Perhaps he was more concerned with getting to a shipper or a truck stop before his 11 was up.

Once a FedEx set of doubles smoked his brakes coming down Cabbage Hill (otherwise known as Deadman Pass in Oregon) because he thought I was going too slow so he shot past me and couldn't recover the rest of the way down the mountain.









_You'll lose about 2,000 feet of *elevation* in six miles and twist through a double hair pin turn at a 6-percent downgrade. On an average 78 percent of the *Cabbage Hill* crashes involve out-of-state motor carriers! A stretch near the crash site is ominously named Deadman Pass, as indicated on the road sign at Exit 228. _

There's a big sign at the top of the mountain that tells truckers what gear to be in for the weight of the load. I had 73,000 lbs. So that meant 6th gear for me...too bad so sad. &#129335;‍♀

FedEx smoked his brakes all the way down the mountain and shut down traffic for the rest of us, both trucks and cars. We couldn't see the winding mountain roadway anymore. One wrong turn and its a 2000 ft drop to the bottom of the mountain.

Finally the smoke cleared and we all made it to the bottom There was FedEx dumb ass standing there with a fire extinguisher while his rear trailer was fully engulfed in flames.

Oh and the best part, there's a police weigh station a mile down the road where the cops could watch this dumb ass.

Here's a video from a trucker coming down Cabbage Hill..
(OMG that beautiful sound of that engine&#129396;❤&#127925;&#127926;.....)


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> (OMG that beautiful sound of that engine&#129396;❤&#127925;&#127926;.....)


OMG. OMFG. I have missed my true calling.

I remember back a lot of years ago. I was commuting an hour each way, for six months. I remember thinking that I was enjoying the driving a lot more than the job itself. I wondered if I should start driving for a living.

Unfortunately, you know now that I didn't. In my late 60s now, I don't want to do ANY job full time.

I pulled the plug on full time work in early 2018, about 20 months ago. I've wondered since then, given the shortage of drivers, if there's a way to get a deal working part time. A long trip here, a few days off, a couple of long trips after that, etc.

I'm not concerned about the up front cost for training. I can handle that. There must be somebody out there who wants to hire a driver to manage their peaks and valleys of workload.

Any thoughts on that? (Seriously intended.)


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> OMG. OMFG. I have missed my true calling.
> 
> I remember back a lot of years ago. I was commuting an hour each way, for six months. I remember thinking that I was enjoying the driving a lot more than the job itself. I wondered if I should start driving for a living.
> 
> ...


Sorry, saw this but forgot to reply.

Yes there's part time work but this time of year. This is the time when trucking companies are trying to reduce hours to ration out evenly to keep their current drivers. Most trucking companies won't be bringing in new drivers until April and May.

You'd be looking at position as a Linehaul driver. They are drivers who drive on a local route and are home daily. You would want a job where there is "No Touch Freight" or the freight not very difficult to handle like solid pallets of products and you are using an electric pallet jack.

Stay away from LTL and companies like Pepsi and Coke, unless you love lumping freight.

Notice the lift gate in the back.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> $15-$15 for a biiig truck. You kidding? $15 is for 2 Axle cars. Trucks must be paying $300 on George Washing bridge


https://www.panynj.gov/bridges-tunnels/en/tolls.html
New rates, starting today:


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Companies reimburse drivers for tolls, Owner-Ops write it off on taxes.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

I will drive a truck and I will remain healthy. I will have healthy food in my fridge. No junk food, all vegetables and fruits and fish. And no bread and rice. And I will also work out reguarly, like everyday.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> Owner-Ops write it off on taxes.


Okay, but a tax write off means the toll amount isn't taxed, but the cost is still there. E.g, truck driver gets paid $200, but spent $50 on tolls. They are only taxed for $150, but they would have still made more if the toll was cheaper or not there at all. Although I guess the toll amount might be factored into the customer's rate, which could be cheaper if there was no (or reduced) toll.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

Do truck drivers receive 1099's too?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

reg barclay said:


> Okay, but a tax write off means the toll amount isn't taxed, but the cost is still there. E.g, truck driver gets paid $200, but spent $50 on tolls. They are only taxed for $150, but they would have still made more if the toll was cheaper or not there at all. Although I guess the toll amount might be factored into the customer's rate, which could be cheaper if there was no (or reduced) toll.


Trucking companies and truckers set up accounts. They get a reduced toll than the standard posted one. Truckers who go through a certain area often (like on a set route) will set up an account. I know most truckers who work the northeast tri-state runs, have accounts set up either by the company or themselves as Owner-Ops.

Company truckers get fully reimbursed at the end of the trip or on payday soon as they turn in the receipts to dispatch.

Owner ops save the receipts as cost of business and write it off as a business expense. 
Doubtful OP will be an Owner-Op. That means you buy your own truck, and broker your own loads. In order to be profitable at this you have to really know the trucker game and be a very experienced driver. Customers aren't going to put their freight in the hands of an inexperienced noob with no concept of driving cross country runs safely and on time. Likewise insurance companies will be hard to come by.

Then there's Per Diem:

*Per diem*_ is a daily allowance you give employees to cover travel-related business expenses. *Per diem* means "for each day." You give employees a fixed amount of money to cover daily living expenses, including lodging, meals, and incidental expenses._

Truckers who use per diem sign up for that pay bracket at the time of hire. I never signed up for per diem. I never went through the amount of money daily they portioned out on per diem at my company.



Virginia is for lovers said:


> Do truck drivers receive 1099's too?


Yes but I've always filed 1040 because I worked for companies. I would never buy my own truck.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

[QUOTE="Lissetti, post: 5730979, 


I would never buy my own truck.
[/QUOTE]
But why not?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Because cross country trucking is a dying career.

This is the new Trucker.










Also, your truck has to be fitted out with the latest in FMSCA regulations, and these trucks costs start at $150k. That's just for the cab, not the trailer too. You don't know how to broker freight, a trucking broker will most likely not take a risk on you, and you have no idea if you should accept that load of vats of peppermint oil coming from Los Angles going to Maryland and it has to be there in 3 days.

Or how about that load of Lays potato chips coming from Sacramento going to Nebraska. Should you take hwy 80 or 40?

Likewise when I have to sit at the port or the rail waiting in line to get in to get my load, my 3 hour wait is paid for. I'm on the clock. You don't get paid until you get that load and are moving. Miles equals money for you but I as a company driver get paid 3 ways. Load, miles, and hourly.

https://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/ports-short-haul-truckers-struggle-to-make-living/
Oh and you are also responsible for the cost of maintenance and repair of your truck. It breaks down, you pay for everything. The tow, the repair and you lose the load you were under as another trucker is hired by the customer to come get their freight.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

What can we do to minimize the effects of those diesel fumes? Any masks?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> Doubtful OP will be an Owner-Op.


I wouldn't either. To make money as an owner operator means you have to keep that vehicle moving all the time.

Which is the opposite of what I want to do.



Lissetti said:


> unless you love lumping freight.


I'm actually in pretty good shape, although it has been years since I worked out using weights. I could do it again.

But everything else aside, THANK YOU so much for that thoughtful answer, seriously.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

Feeling nervous that I won't be able to cope with the tough life of a trucker. Maybe I should go to school and learn something, like anything. Any craft that is in demand.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

C#, C++, SQL, Java, Python, Javascript, HTML.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> C#, C++, SQL, Java, Python, Javascript, HTML.


That's computer programming. I lack the background for all that. I am thinking of going high in my line of interpreter job. Like high level and trained interpreter/translator for really important projects, like dealing with diplomatic missions etc.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> I left because I developed asthma. When you go to a DC, (Distribution Center) like Walmart or Kroger, they are massive. You will be sitting in your truck for 4 to 7 hours as they live unload. You will also be sitting next to 300 other trucks. If its hot, or cold, all those trucks will be idling their engines for the AC or heat. Same goes for truck stops like TA, Pilot and Loves. Likewise at small shippers, the ports and rails, you will still be around large amounts of idling trucks.
> 
> I developed pneumonia several times in 3 years. The last two times was nearly fatal. I had to get out, plus, we are facing trucking regulations that were never in place the better part of my trucking career.
> 
> ...


So basically you quit bc it's horrible for your health


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> So basically you quit bc it's horrible for your health


Its horrible for *my* health. I'm not saying everyone will have the same sensitivity to diesel fumes as I did. There are truckers out there who've been driving 25 plus years.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> Its horrible for *my* health. I'm not saying everyone will have the same sensitivity to diesel fumes as I did. There are truckers out there who've been driving 25 plus years.


but honestly does anyone seem healthy?

to me, it seems like that life would ravage the body


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> but honestly does anyone seem healthy?
> 
> to me, it seems like that life would ravage the body


It does. It makes you look older than your time. I drove the most grueling part of trucking (OTR - Over The Road) for 1 1/2 years and I knew I was not cut out for that life. Even when I drove local Intermodal and was home daily, truckers work 70 hour work weeks. My commute to and from work was an hour each way. I have to wonder if another reason my health declined so much when I was a trucker was the chronic sleep deprivation. I was getting average 4 to 5 hours of sleep a night 5 days a week.

3 months after I left trucking my doctor took me off all my asthma medications and only left me with my emergency inhaler. After a year later, I now have a clean bill of health.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> It does. It makes you look older than your time. I drove the most grueling part of trucking (OTR - Over The Road) for 1 1/2 years and I knew I was not cut out for that life. Even when I drove local Intermodal and was home daily, truckers work 70 hour work weeks. My commute to and from work was an hour each way. I have to wonder if another reason my health declined so much when I was a trucker was the chronic sleep deprivation. I was getting average 4 to 5 hours of sleep a night 5 days a week.
> 
> 3 months after I left trucking my doctor took me off all my asthma medications and only left me with my emergency inhaler. After a year later, I now have a clean bill of health.


Jesus.... just sounds like these ppl are just grinding their bodies down, and for what? Sounds miserable.

it wouldn't be bad if u kept yourself active and healthy but it just seems so almost impossible to do


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> You don't know how to broker freight, a trucking broker will most likely not take a risk on you, and you have no idea if you should accept that load of vats of peppermint oil coming from Los Angles going to Maryland and it has to be there in 3 days.


There's this truck-gig thing, too:
https://convoy.com/


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> Jesus.... just sounds like these ppl are just grinding their bodies down, and for what? Sounds miserable.
> 
> it wouldn't be bad if u kept yourself active and healthy but it just seems so almost impossible to do


Over the road, it was a constant battle. I bought special large sun visors to block the sun from beating on my face. I wore special long sleeved shirts that are treated with sun blocking agents when I drove.

I refused to eat truck stop food. On my home time I would go to the grocery store and buy tons of fruits and veggies and dry them on my food dehydrator, which I brought along for my 6 weeks out. I also brought rice, pasta, spices, olive oil......lots of good food. I had a mini fridge in my truck and I carried a bar-b-que grill that I cooked on outside my truck.

I would add the dried veggies to my rice or pasta and have with chicken or tuna, salmon...

I also ate good food at restaurants all over the country to sample the local cuisine. Still, on all my down time I went hiking or climbing. At night, while the other truckers were falling asleep watching TV in their trucks with  5 bacon cheeseburgers in their bellies, I was out in back of my trailer doing 1000 jump ropes if I hadn't got my hiking in that day.

The biggest complement I got every day from shippers, truckers, state troopers at the weigh stations, and everyone else was, "Sorry, but you don't look like a trucker!"


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

Honestly though, I do get excited about the idea of driving all around the country. But then wish it was just that. Trucking is not all about that.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> "Sorry, but you don't look like a trucker!"


A girlfriend of mine has been an attorney for a lot of years. She says that sometimes when she goes to a deposition, the (female) receptionist asks if she's the court reporter. (Depositions are taken under oath.)

She says that one of these days, she's going to look down and grab her boobs and say, "Oh, I guess I must be!"

My point is that there's an assumption that truck drivers are all male. You and I know it's not true, but lots of people are still mentally living a few decades ago.



Lissetti said:


> C#, C++, SQL, Java, Python, Javascript, HTML


So that you can stay up all night coding?? And get by on four hours of sleep or less??

"What's wrong with this picture?"

My suggestion to @Virginia is for lovers is to learn a skilled trade. Pick one, whatever appeals to you. Pipefitting, carpentry, air conditioning repair, locksmithing, there are lots of things people do for a living, and they all pay good money.

If I were growing up now, and living on the Gulf Coast as I do, I'd go to a community college and get a degree in Process Technology. That qualifies a person to become a beginning operator in a refinery or chemical plant. Lots of plants here need those, and the demographics are kind of compelling. Lots of older operators are retiring, and new ones are needed. Western Pennsylvania has the same issue right now, because there are lots of chemical plants under construction there. Nice area, but it's colder than I want right now.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> A girlfriend of mine has been an attorney for a lot of years. She says that sometimes when she goes to a deposition, the (female) receptionist asks if she's the court reporter. (Depositions are taken under oath.)
> 
> She says that one of these days, she's going to look down and grab her boobs and say, "Oh, I guess I must be!"
> 
> ...


Yes its not just about being female. Its about making sure you don't let that job run you down and stop caring about your health and appearance. I've seen male truckers who care just as much as me about not ending up like the rest. Quite often I see them behind their trucks exercising as well. They bring weights and do pushups, squats and even go running. Quite a few of them came hiking with me. As a result I made friends all over this country who I still keep in contact with.

You can get a job at good tech companies and not be up all night coding. Knowing coding languages is always good but unless you are aiming for being an engineer on a powerhouse part of a tech company, you will have a normal life. Coding just gets you in the door. There are other positions on teams that pay very well and allows you a normal life.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

https://www.businessinsider.com/trucking-bloodbath-truck-drivers-december-jobs-report-2020-1


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

Quick question. If a trucker decides to simply become a homeless person, and live in his truck, can he do that? Does the truck remain with the driver 24/7/365?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> Quick question. If a trucker decides to simply become a homeless person, and live in his truck, can he do that? Does the truck remain with the driver 24/7/365?


I've known many truckers who gave up their apartments, or just came through a divorce, put all their stuff in storage and hit the open road. Two years later they bought a house, paid for it in full, in the state they chose to make a new life.

Yes, you can live in a truck.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> Yes, you can live in a truck.


Are those drivers owner-operators? In other words, do they own their own truck?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> Are those drivers owner-operators? In other words, do they own their own truck?


No those are company drivers. No one buying a truck could afford to by a house in just two years. That truck in the images I used are from a very nice truck but all trucks come with the same basic architecture. A trucker can spend around $800 to $1000 one time to get his truck set up with all the cool stuff seen here. TV, satellite dish and mini fridge are some of the basics seen here.






https://diamondsndenim.wordpress.com/2016/11/27/life-inside-the-american-semi-truck/


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> No those are company drivers. No one buying a truck could afford to by a house in just two years. That truck in the images I used are from a very nice truck but all trucks come with the same basic architecture. A trucker can spend around $800 to $1000 one time to get his truck set up with all the cool stuff seen here. TV, satellite dish and mini fridge are some of the basics seen here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just want to thank you for the insight on trucking. It is something I am seriously considering in order to fix up my life. What scares me most is backing a rig up into a tight space and breaking down in the middle of nowhere. How often do trucks break down, and whats the longest you had to wait for help? Will you end up having to wait for them to fix the truck or will they send you home?

I don't want to do it long term, but if I could do it for 3-5 years and save all of my money, I'd be able to buy a small house or condo and life would be much easier after that. I can't think of any other job that would allow me to make that kind of money with no experience, so it seems this is the way.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

My Dad went back to trucking when he started over in life in his 50s. Less than 10 years later he was retired. Went from deep in debt to a modest retirement.

Now, he retired 10 years ago and I think the laws have gotten a lot tougher since.

Also, he was the entrepreneurial type so after he went back for a while he saw an under served niche and filled it.

He was a hot shotter for the oil patch. Very hard to have a life but lots of money to be made then. Not sure that's still available but I guess like everything else it depends on your market. After driving for a couple outfits for a few years saving some money he bought his own truck, but he spent his time thinking about it and custom ordered a rig to fill the need he saw.

He got a single axle Peterbuilt and one of those flat trailers without a top or sides. The truck had a sleeper, knuckle picker, and a way over built frame and drive train. This way he was able to pull more than all the other single axles without charging as much as the double axles. A middle ground that was sorely needed apparently because he was kept hopping.

He also paid attention to details. When driving out to a lot of the rigs, you'd drive as far as the truck would go and then call in the Cats to come tow you the rest of the way. Outfits loved calling him to go with their convoys because when the younger company drivers weren't paying attention to what was happening, Dad was. Cat drivers loved to hook onto anything chrome and rip it off the truck. When Dad was in the convoy, they didn't get away with that with any of the trucks.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

AvisDeene said:


> I just want to thank you for the insight on trucking. It is something I am seriously considering in order to fix up my life. What scares me most is backing a rig up into a tight space and breaking down in the middle of nowhere. How often do trucks break down, and whats the longest you had to wait for help? Will you end up having to wait for them to fix the truck or will they send you home?
> 
> I don't want to do it long term, but if I could do it for 3-5 years and save all of my money, I'd be able to buy a small house or condo and life would be much easier after that. I can't think of any other job that would allow me to make that kind of money with no experience, so it seems this is the way.


By the time you graduate trucking school, you will have the bare basics of backing up. Trust me shippers don't want you backing up and hitting their property or that of another customer's (trailer) so they will quite often send someone out to stand and guide you into the parking spot. (Under no circumstances let anyone, other than someone sent by your company, back up your truck for you.)

Some other truckers may offer just to get you out of their way, but if your company finds out or if the other driver does any damage to anything, you will be terminated. Their insurance will not cover the cost of any damage leaving the trucking company on the line for everything. Just bumping another trailer at an angle next to you can bend the landing gear and cost thousands of dollars to the trailer.










As a noob, If you get to a tight dock, you tell the customer that you are a noob and ask for an easier door. If they don't have it, as I said, they will most likely send an employee out to guide you. If they won't and are being a jerk, you call your dispatch. Your company may just send another driver (same company) in the area to take the load or back it up for you. Because its the same company, this will be OK.

Either they will tell you to drop the load. (Lower the landing gear on the trailer and disengage your bobtail. (Cab) and another company bobtail will get under it and back it up, or if it's a company trainer, they will just tell you to get out of the drivers seat and they will back it up for you. This is nothing to be ashamed of and is normal for a noob. The company will expect you to be some better by 90 days though

When I was a noob, I would arrived at the customer very early in the morning, hours before they opened. I picked a bay door that was way out and all by itself with nothing I could possibly hit.










Then I would say, "I'm going to back up to bay door (19) doing a straight back first." When I was successful and comfortable, I brought out two 1 gallon water jugs that I had spray painted neon pink. I placed them at angles and said, "Now I'm going to back up at a 45 degree angle." Next...90 degrees." I went through a lot of smashed water jugs (They make a loud pop when you run over them so you know you failed.)

By the end of 3 months I was so skilled at backing up that my company made me a trainer for their students at their trucking academy. (A position they only gave to truckers with one year experience.) I eventually learned even more challenging backing skills years later such as blind side close quarters backing. This is not something you should concern yourself with right away. Most companies know the docks of their customers and who has tight docks. They will only send their most skilled drovers to those docks. They don't want you losing that customer for them.
.
As for break downs. No they will not send you home unless you are a local driver driving a day cab. With all break downs you notify your dispatch immediately. They will set up arrangements for roadside repair or tow.

Sleeper (Over the road truck)









Day Cab (No sleeper/Home daily.)









When a truck breaks down, state DOT wants it off the road soon as possible. They don't want some car wandering onto the shoulder and rear ending the trailer. With either type of cab, you will place out your emergency triangles to warn traffic away and await the mobile repair/tow truck.









Your company decides which they will send. If its a tow then that means your truck could be in the shop for a few days. If its a day cab, your company will send another driver to come out to pick you up to take you back to the terminal. There, you will simply get in your car and go home. The next day you will have to borrow a spare truck to do your route. The trailer will be picked up by another driver from your company to continue to it's destination. You will lose that load, and that load's pay, but you will be given break down pay by your company.

If you are driving a sleeper then your company will send a cab/Uber out to your truck to get you after its been determined the tow truck is taking it. The cab/Uber driver is taking you to a hotel, paid for by the company until your truck is fixed and out of the shop. I once spent 7 days in a hotel in Laredo Texas while they replaced a head on my truck engine.

Most truck break downs are usually minor and almost always a blown tire. (Especially when coming down a mountain pass.) In this case you again, place out your emergency triangle and await the mobile mechanic. Average wait and repair time for a blown tire is 4 hours.

If you get into this career, save your money and live out of that truck. You will see the whole nation and get to spend the equivalent of several weeks in each state by the end of one year. Then you can decide where you want to put down new roots. Not paying for rent or a mortgage puts a lot of money in your pocket. I know a flat bed California trucker (company driver not Owner-Op) who paid for his new home in full ($200K) in three years in Dawson Georgia.


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> By the time you graduate trucking school, you will have the bare basics of backing up. Trust me shippers don't want you backing up and hitting their property or that of another customer's (trailer) so they will quite often send someone out to stand and guide you into the parking spot. (Under no circumstances let anyone, other than someone sent by your company, back up your truck for you.)
> 
> Some other truckers may offer just to get you out of their way, but if your company finds out or if the other driver does any damage to anything, you will be terminated. Their insurance will not cover the cost of any damage leaving the trucking company on the line for everything. Just bumping another trailer at an angle next to you can bend the landing gear and cost thousands of dollars to the trailer.
> 
> ...


Oh, it still sounds oh so scary. I'm not good with change, But if nothing gets better for me by next year, I will do it. I'm currently working on transforming my body and health, and once I have a good foundation, it would help a lot with being on the road and not deteriorating like I did when I drove a taxi.

Owning a house with no mortgage or debt would be a dream come true. Yea, I will suffer a few years, but never having to pay anyone except Uncle Sam property taxes would be so nice. I don't need to move from where I live since I am very basic and simple, but it would be nice to have the option to, especially if I could escape the Humidity.

Thanks again for all of the insight! If I magically win the lotto before I drive a truck, I'll send you on a nice month long vacation!


----------

